# Miami Gran Fondo Ride



## DIRT BOY

Looking to get a small group together to do the full route at a good strongish pace. Looking to do it sub 5hrs with rest stops. Maybe avg 25mph?

Anyone up to it? Maybe meet Sunday mornings on KB to get together and ride.


----------



## Fireform

I'm up for that. I finished the Speedway in 4:51 total time soloing the last 40 miles, so if we can keep a group together I think I can hang. I have some friends registered for the long course who would also be able if they wanted to. 

I don't know whether you've noticed that they've quietly lowered the long course from 116 to 100 miles. Also, Jan Ullrich is going to participate--no word on how far he will go, and no idea what that will do to the front of the ride.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Fireform said:


> I'm up for that. I finished the Speedway in 4:51 total time soloing the last 40 miles, so if we can keep a group together I think I can hang. I have some friends registered for the long course who would also be able if they wanted to.
> 
> I don't know whether you've noticed that they've quietly lowered the long course from 116 to 100 miles. Also, Jan Ullrich is going to participate--no word on how far he will go, and no idea what that will do to the front of the ride.


Yeah, I saw that. I wonder why the making it shorter? I think I can hang with you, LOL.
Maybe we can try and meet sunday on the key to get a feel for each others pace.

Let me know. I sure hope this Fondo turns out nice for the price there are charging.

I hate not finishing at the same spot. The start is only 1 mile form my house. Miami city hall is about 4 miles away from CG CH. So I figure, I will at after the ride and them stroll on home.


----------



## Fireform

I haven't gone to KB in a while--I usually ride to Black Point and meet up there with folk heading south. I live in the Redland area, so I tend to do the rides around the southern loop, to the park entrance, Key Largo and so on. I do occasionally ride from home to KB and back, though, which makes for about 60 miles. I'll think about doing it this weekend if you wanted to meet at the coffeeshop out there. We could pick a time to meet. I'm a stocky old man with red hair on a Felt F1.

I have some relatives who live near Coral Way and Douglas. I'll just park at their house for the Fondo and ride over to the start. I'm afraid it might be a parking nightmare in the morning.


----------



## DIRT BOY

I have never done the BP ride. Maybe I can drive down that way one weekend. 
Let me know a time to meet up.

Yeah, parking might get crazy for the Fondo. But there is plenty of nice parking garages.

I am the stocky middle age guy on. Blue Competition RC6.


----------



## Fireform

Our usual meet up time at BP is 730 sat and sun. Rides usually range anywhere from 50 to 85 mi. I ride there from my house which is 8 miles away.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Fireform said:


> Our usual meet up time at BP is 730 sat and sun. Rides usually range anywhere from 50 to 85 mi. I ride there from my house which is 8 miles away.


I will try to get down there one Sunday.


----------



## Fireform

Sunday after next will be the Elite club century to KL. That would be an excellent intro to the area and its characters.


----------



## Dan333sp

I signed up for the gran fondo, but since I'm a softie I'll only be doing the 55 mile route. If any of you guys are interested, I'm going to be doing some early morning training rides on the key all week and I'm down for some company.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Dan333sp said:


> I signed up for the gran fondo, but since I'm a softie I'll only be doing the 55 mile route. If any of you guys are interested, I'm going to be doing some early morning training rides on the key all week and I'm down for some company.


Do the 100 mile ride. Not that tough!


----------



## DIRT BOY

Dan333sp said:


> I signed up for the gran fondo, but since I'm a softie I'll only be doing the 55 mile route. If any of you guys are interested, I'm going to be doing some early morning training rides on the key all week and I'm down for some company.


How early? I will be out thursday from 8am


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I'm signed up for the 100 mile ride, but I am not from Miami so I am not familiar with the area. I am hoping to join a group that will be averaging 24-25mph minus the sag stops for the ride, I managed that pace for a 60 mile ride I did last month without any problems.

I'm driving down from Orlando on Sat, it would be nice to run into some roadbike review folks if that works out. I'll be riding my Motobecane Immortal Pro (bright yellow, hard to miss) and wearing a Motobecane jersey over my bibs, say hello if you pass me by!


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

Fireform said:


> I'm up for that. I finished the Speedway in 4:51 total time soloing the last 40 miles, so if we can keep a group together I think I can hang. I have some friends registered for the long course who would also be able if they wanted to.
> 
> I don't know whether you've noticed that they've quietly lowered the long course from 116 to 100 miles. Also, Jan Ullrich is going to participate--no word on how far he will go, and no idea what that will do to the front of the ride.


Not sure why the shortened the route, but I bet it has something to do with the final NASCAR race on Sunday down in Homestead. Mixing 3,000 crazy cyclists with 300,000 drunken NASCAR fans would make for good headlines but would probably make the RDs day a nightmare.


----------



## Dan333sp

I was out this morning at 6 and I was one of the 20 or so riders who flatted because of the asshat that scattered thumb tacks across the 2nd bridge heading back towards virginia key, what a joke! I could probably handle 100 miles, but my longest ride to date was 60 miles (I've been cycling for a little over a year) and I was pretty achey after that, so I think I'll save my first century for later on in my cycling career.


----------



## Fireform

WaynefromOrlando said:


> I'm signed up for the 100 mile ride, but I am not from Miami so I am not familiar with the area. I am hoping to join a group that will be averaging 24-25mph minus the sag stops for the ride, I managed that pace for a 60 mile ride I did last month without any problems.
> 
> I'm driving down from Orlando on Sat, it would be nice to run into some roadbike review folks if that works out. I'll be riding my Motobecane Immortal Pro (bright yellow, hard to miss) and wearing a Motobecane jersey over my bibs, say hello if you pass me by!


I'll keep an eye out for you. I might be the only bearded redhead in the ride, on a Felt F1.


----------



## Chris-X

Jan Ullrich will ride from in front of Coral Gables City Hall, 405 Biltmore Way, to Key Biscayne at 9:30 am Friday.

Jan Ullrich - Wall | Facebook


----------



## DIRT BOY

WaynefromOrlando said:


> I'm signed up for the 100 mile ride, but I am not from Miami so I am not familiar with the area. I am hoping to join a group that will be averaging 24-25mph minus the sag stops for the ride, I managed that pace for a 60 mile ride I did last month without any problems.
> 
> I'm driving down from Orlando on Sat, it would be nice to run into some roadbike review folks if that works out. I'll be riding my Motobecane Immortal Pro (bright yellow, hard to miss) and wearing a Motobecane jersey over my bibs, say hello if you pass me by!


There should be a few groups at that speed. I will be on a Blue/Black Blue RC^, and a black Discovery jersey and black helmet.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Chris-X said:


> Jan Ullrich will ride from in front of Coral Gables City Hall, 405 Biltmore Way, to Key Biscayne at 9:30 am Friday.
> 
> Jan Ullrich - Wall | Facebook


Damn, its all wet outside. I might try to ride. i live 8 min form CH!


----------



## Dan333sp

Cool! I'll try to head out and meet that group, but unfortunately it looks like it's going to be raining after a week of great weather. Oh well, as long as Sunday is nice I'll be happy.


----------



## DIRT BOY

I live in the neighborhood guys. if you want to park for free, just west of city hall, there is a public golf course. Free street parking along it or park on the swale in front of the house along the golf course. Its legal and FREE.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Dan333sp said:


> Cool! I'll try to head out and meet that group, but unfortunately it looks like it's going to be raining after a week of great weather. Oh well, as long as Sunday is nice I'll be happy.


 can't make it, as the bike is part for cleaning. Oh well. See all of you Sunday.


----------



## Fireform

A little rain will keep us nice and cool. Remember rule#9.


----------



## Dan333sp

True, I'll be heading out in a few minutes, I won't be making it to the start of today's ride but I'll head to the key and try to find the pack since I live 10 minutes away from the bridge by bike. Dirt Boy, my parents lived in a house on Minorca ave. in the Gables when I was born, grew up in that area. When I started road riding last year, I spent a lot of time lapping the Granada golf course on my bike until I felt comfortable enough with traffic and cleats to ride further afield, probably crossed your path a few times.


----------



## Dan333sp

Also, anyone in the ride keep an eye out for me Sunday, I'll be on a blue/red older Trek 2500 with a New Belgium Brewing jersey on, also blue/red. Come say hi.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Dan333sp said:


> True, I'll be heading out in a few minutes, I won't be making it to the start of today's ride but I'll head to the key and try to find the pack since I live 10 minutes away from the bridge by bike. Dirt Boy, my parents lived in a house on Minorca ave. in the Gables when I was born, grew up in that area. When I started road riding last year, I spent a lot of time lapping the Granada golf course on my bike until I felt comfortable enough with traffic and cleats to ride further afield, probably crossed your path a few times.


Most likely. I am off Granda and 57 ave. north of Alhambra. I ride the GC a few times a month at night.

I look for you guys. I will be at CH by 6:15am.


----------



## Fireform

I'll park at my cousins house at 37th and coral way--see you there I hope


----------



## bmwk100

It turned out to be a real nice ride. Real windy! Very well organized (one rest stop was a little short on water), a nice route, good food and great road markings. Definitely will do again.


----------



## Fireform

I had about as dumb a ride as can be imagined. I had the pleasure of meeting Dirtboy, and went out a little ahead of him at first, but then took a wrong turn and by the time I got back on course he was long gone. Spent most of the ride leapfrogging from group to group, and got exasperated sitting in a group of 35 who were doing 15 into the wind. In hindsight I should have gone to the back and enjoyed the charity, but I wound up going to the front and doing way, way, way too much pulling.

The rest stops were serving GU recovery brew instead of gatorade--that's good stuff, but hard to dissolve The volunteers didn't know to stir it vigorously, so the electrolyte drinks were very weak. The stop at Robert's, especially, was a mess. I think this is why I started cramping 3 miles from the finish.

Oh well, not every century is going to be the time of your life. But, I can't say I didn't get a workout.


----------



## dougclaysmith

I did the Horrible Hundred yesterday in Clermont, I wish they did not put both the Grand Fondo and HH on the same day! The weather was great, a bit windy.


----------



## Fireform

I also hope the Fondo organizers get the message that they would have had hundreds more entrants if they had not scheduled their new event against an established ride. A lot of my friends were at the HH.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Fireform said:


> I had about as dumb a ride as can be imagined. I had the pleasure of meeting Dirtboy, and went out a little ahead of him at first, but then took a wrong turn and by the time I got back on course he was long gone. Spent most of the ride leapfrogging from group to group, and got exasperated sitting in a group of 35 who were doing 15 into the wind. In hindsight I should have gone to the back and enjoyed the charity, but I wound up going to the front and doing way, way, way too much pulling.
> 
> The rest stops were serving GU recovery brew instead of gatorade--that's good stuff, but hard to dissolve The volunteers didn't know to stir it vigorously, so the electrolyte drinks were very weak. The stop at Robert's, especially, was a mess. I think this is why I started cramping 3 miles from the finish.
> 
> Oh well, not every century is going to be the time of your life. But, I can't say I didn't get a workout.


yes, it was nice to meet Firefrom. I was wondering why you turned around, smart guy! I was 5 yds behind you at Black point. I was trying to signal you and see why your turned around. smart guy!

Here is what happened to me:

_Unfortunately it took me 6 hrs for 110 miles. I was on pace for 4:48 with the second group until we split up at a confusing mis-marked turn at 32 miles. This put us 10 miles of course and my group bagged the 100.

So I was solo from mike 32 until mile 70. Speed avg went from 25-28 to 19-13mph as I had to fight heavy winds on my own. I was on a 5:12 pace until the rest stop at mile 70. I then stuck with small group. But by that time winds kicked up even harder.

So they whole way home from homestead was in the wind. They wanted to keep a 17mph pace. But I had enough in the tank to go a 30mph sprint at the finish line. _

Yes, the electrolyte drinks SUCKED and were useless. I lost more salt then the Great Salt Lake in Utah. I still feel some mild cramping. Also no cold water at any rest stop. Yes, Robert is here stop was a mess. One stop around mile 75, had no lids on the jugs and dirt and leaves where blowing in.

If they don't get there crap together for next year, I am out! But, there was some positive stuff. Its there first year of doing rides here.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Fireform said:


> I also hope the Fondo organizers get the message that they would have had hundreds more entrants if they had not scheduled their new event against an established ride. A lot of my friends were at the HH.


Yep, I was going to do the HH, but did not want to miss the first Miami GF. Should have drove to the HH.


----------



## Fireform

Man, I didn't realize you were right behind me or I would have told you were were off course. I wasn't that smart--the course was badly marked but that's my home turf and I should have realized sooner that we were on the 55 course. You had a long pitch solo, and that wind was fierce--I caught a draft from an oncoming truck that almost knocked me down.

What made it worse for me is that my regular riding partner had the whole day wired. He didn't register, missed the start in the rain, skipped the rest stops and instead stopped at his house for refills and a snack, and rode a sporty 75 miles to the finish. There, one of the ride officials saw him in the expo with his adorable 5 year old boy on his little bike and gave him a ticket to the VIP area where he got free beer and better food than the paying customers. He couldn't help cracking up as he told me that last part.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Fireform said:


> Man, I didn't realize you were right behind me or I would have told you were were off course. I wasn't that smart--the course was badly marked but that's my home turf and I should have realized sooner that we were on the 55 course. You had a long pitch solo, and that wind was fierce--I caught a draft from an oncoming truck that almost knocked me down.
> 
> What made it worse for me is that my regular riding partner had the whole day wired. He didn't register, missed the start in the rain, skipped the rest stops and instead stopped at his house for refills and a snack, and rode a sporty 75 miles to the finish. There, one of the ride officials saw him in the expo with his adorable 5 year old boy on his little bike and gave him a ticket to the VIP area where he got free beer and better food than the paying customers. He couldn't help cracking up as he told me that last part.


Nice! Its cool. I guess we beat the guy that had riding out to hold a sign say Grande this way. 

I still had a blast. The food at the end could have been better, but was not that bad. I am up in the air with them for next year. I am doing the HH next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan333sp

I got screwed up at the same junction on the road running past Mt. Trashmore. My first time by, the signs marking the long route vs medium were there but not really clear, so I followed the group I was in towards the medium route, and then got off course looking for a rest stop 5 miles further on. I ended up back on the course heading towards black point again, so I just did the same route again and this time skipped my attempt at finding the rest stop to get back on the medium route. My 2nd time by that junction, some guy in all pink gear on a motor scooter was holding the signs up and giving clear instructions that the long route went straight and the medium turned right.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Dan333sp said:


> I got screwed up at the same junction on the road running past Mt. Trashmore. My first time by, the signs marking the long route vs medium were there but not really clear, so I followed the group I was in towards the medium route, and then got off course looking for a rest stop 5 miles further on. I ended up back on the course heading towards black point again, so I just did the same route again and this time skipped my attempt at finding the rest stop to get back on the medium route. My 2nd time by that junction, some guy in all pink gear on a motor scooter was holding the signs up and giving clear instructions that the long route went straight and the medium turned right.


Yep. Where was that guy in the beginning? They REALLY screwed up on this one.


----------

